# Detector de AC sin contacto



## kal00 (Ene 20, 2010)

Buen día amigos, aquí les dejo un circuito muy interesante, práctico y fácil de realizar. Este circuito puede detectar voltaje AC (Corriente Alterna) *sin entrar en contacto con algún cable.*

La parte que va conectada al pin 14 del 4017 llamada _Sensing Probe_ es simplemente un cable aislado de cobre u otro material, tipo antena, que se usa para pasarla sobre donde se cree haya AC. Variando la longitud de esta antena se varia la sensibilidad del circuito. Lo eh probado usando un pequeño cable de 5cm y puedo detectar AC a una distancia aproximada de 3cm por encima del material.

Se puede quitar el capacitor de 100n, es solo para darle más estabilidad al circuito, y tambien se puede quitar el transistor, ya que sólo se lo puse para darle mas corriente al LED y al Buzzer Piezoelectrico. Si no quieres que te de ningún sonido, tambien puedes quitarle el Buzzer y solo dejarle el LED.

Puedes ponerle algun circuito pequeño flasher que te muestre cuando este encendido el circuito o simplemente un LED en paralelo que se mantenga encendido, ya es a criterio de cada quien y lo pueden modificar como se les de la gana. 

Cualquier duda no duden en decirlo. Saludos!


----------



## cheyo28 (Ene 20, 2010)

excelente aporte kal00...felicitaciones.

Este comportamiento que nos manifestaste es con 110v, y lo has probado con otros niveles mas alto de voltaje...380v, 440V o 600V

Saludos cheyo28


----------



## kal00 (Ene 20, 2010)

Hola *cheyo28* y gracias!

Lo he probado en 115-120v a 60Hz que es la que tengo en mi país, pero *puede trabajar con cualquier tensión a cualquier frecuencia*, aquí lo importante del circuito es la frecuencia, ya que detecta los 60Hz de la AC y el 4017 usa esta frecuencia como "clock" (pin 14) para "contar" y así prender y apagar el LED. Debería trabajar perfectamente con 220v 50Hz.

Saludos!


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola Kal00, te consulto si puedo alimentarlo con 5Vdc, y te agradezco el aporte.


----------



## kal00 (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola *principiantetardio*. Dado que el 4017 lo puedes alimentar de 3v a 15v, cualquier voltaje entre ese rango te sirve, lo único que tendrias que añadir sería una resistencia al LED dependiendo del voltaje con que lo alimentes, y si a caso una resistencia a la base del transistor por si acaso. Yo lo eh probado con 9v y sólo añadi una resistencia de 220 Ohms al LED.

Saludos!


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 21, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> Hola *principiantetardio*. Dado que el 4017 lo puedes alimentar de 3v a 15v, cualquier voltaje entre ese rango te sirve, lo único que tendrias que añadir sería una resistencia al LED dependiendo del voltaje con que lo alimentes, y si a caso una resistencia a la base del transistor por si acaso. Yo lo eh probado con 9v y sólo añadi una resistencia de 220 Ohms al LED.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola , estuve viendo datos del 4017 y me surge que segun entiendo el led va a prender y apagar 50 veces por segundo con una tension de red de 220Vca 50Hz , o me equivoco?

Dicho esto, no tendria una "salida logica alta" sino 50 por seg y 50 bajas. Hay alguna forma de que sea continuamente alta para que me sirva de entrada a una etapa posterior?

Gracias


----------



## DANDY (Ene 21, 2010)

pues parece que te estas equivocando pues el 4017 lo divide 10 veces esos 50hz


----------



## kal00 (Ene 21, 2010)

principiantetardio dijo:


> ..segun entiendo el led va a prender y apagar 50 veces por segundo con una tension de red de 220Vca 50Hz , o me equivoco?



Nop, como lo dice *DANDY*, a 50Hz el LED y el Buzzer encenderian/apagarian 5 veces por segundo, y con 60Hz serian 6 veces por segundo ya que el 4017 divide por 10 la señal.

Me parece interesante que la salida sea continuamente alta ya que se pudiera usar en un sin fin de aplicaciones, sin embargo hay un problema, dos de hecho:

1. No sé si ya hayas armado el circuito, pero como te podrás dar cuenta, hay veces que el 4017 se "traba" en una salida, en este caso la salida Q0 (Pin 3). Esto es debido a que a veces la señal de "clock" se detiene justo cuando Q0 está activa, haciendo la salida de Q0 siempre "alta", y la unica forma de destrabarlo es poniendolo de nuevo a AC para que la salida de 4017 cambie. No sé como solucionar esto, si a alguien se le ocurre por favor dígalo.

2. Acabo de terminar de probar algo. Pensé que sacando todas las salidas del 4017 a la base del transistor, éste se quedaría indefinidamente activo porque el 4017 contaría con todas sus salidas, pero mi prueba fallo, ya que no da un estado "alto" en el LED y no funciona correctamente. A esto sumándole el problema 1, se hace un mayor problema.

Espero que a alguien se le ocurra algo para solucionar el problema 1 y si acaso, dar una señal constante.

*PD:* Se me olvidaba decir que se puede variar el "modo" de señal al LED y Buzzer. Si conectas dos salidas contiguas a la base del transistor (por ejemplo Q5 y Q6) se obtiene un parpadeo más "sostenido", y si por ejemplo conectas Q5 y Q7, se obtiene un modo tipo _"2 parpadeos rápidos-pausa-2 parpadeos rápidos-pausa..."_, en el Buzzer se escucha como grillo.

Saludos!


----------



## DANDY (Ene 21, 2010)

kal acabo de encontrar solucion al problema de que se traba dejame que hago el esquema en unos minutos lo subo


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 21, 2010)

No aun no lo arme tan solo lo estudie un poco y me surgio este detalle.

Para lo que lo iva a usar era como detector de presencia de fase y necesitaba salida digital para entrar en un PIC 

La unica forma que se me ocurre es aprovechar el tiempo de reaccion de un rele a ver si se puede mantener conectado pero no creo que sirva.

De todos modos para otros usos va muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## Trinquete (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola amigos:
 Colocando 2 Leds en la patilla 12 ,que es la salida de acarreo se consigue que el indicador luminoso no parpadee.
Un saludo.


----------



## DANDY (Ene 21, 2010)

aca esta el circuito con las dos soluciones , solo funcina cuando detecta la señal alterna "no se traba" y la salida de señal es constante (no oscila)


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola *trinquete* y *dandy*.

Veo que han usado el Livewire, por el 4017B, voy a probarlo a la brevedad, pero sin importar el resultado les agradezco la informacion.

Por estas latitudes estamos en verano y "disfrutando" de entre 36 y casi 40 grados asi que ya estoy cerrando la pc y escapandome unos dias al mar. Prometo probarlo el martes y les comento los resultados.

Un saludo y otro agradecimiento


----------



## DANDY (Ene 21, 2010)

Trinquete dijo:


> Hola amigos:
> Colocando 2 Leds en la patilla 12 ,que es la salida de acarreo se consigue que el indicador luminoso no parpadee.
> Un saludo.



no se si te fijaste pero en tu circuito los dos led estan conectados en serie a los 9v por lo cual lo mas probable es que se quemen


----------



## kal00 (Ene 21, 2010)

*DANDY* y *Trinquete*, les agradezco su tiempo y esfuerzo para hacer este proyecto mejor.

Tu solución está increible *DANDY*, felicidades. La acabo de probar con LiveWire y funciona perfectamente, el problema es cuando lo paso a la realidad. La salida si da "alta" lo suficiente como para activar un PIC y el "trabeo" ya se solucionó, lo único que me incomoda es que el capacitor tarda mucho en descargarse/cargarse, haciendo que cuando lo acercas a AC, la salida sea retrasada un poco y la salida "alta" dure un poco de tiempo cuando lo quitas de la AC, y ya traté de bajarle las resistencias de 100K pero el capacitor se descarga tan rápido que empieza a oscilar de nuevo.

Tambien note que usando tu circuito, el LED tambien oscila aunque es casi imperceptible, pero lo suficiente como notarlo en el Buzzer tambien, aunque para aplicaciones tipo PIC esto es irrelevante.

Mis preguntas son las siguientes: ¿Cómo sería posible hacer que el capacitor cargue/descargue más rapido? Otra cosa, me gustaría que la "oscilación" del LED/Buzzer se quedara como en el circuito original, solo quitando el problema del "trabeo", ¿Cómo sería esto aplicando tu circuito?

Ya cuando estén los circuitos funcionando a la perfección, los pondre en el primer post con todas las opciones para el que quiera. Agradezco tu tiempo *DANDY*.

Saludos!


----------



## DANDY (Ene 21, 2010)

kal se ve que tu aplicacion es especial por la velocidad ... bueno dejame unos minutos y posteo una solucion con mayor velocidad de respuesta

bueno alli te va es mucho mas rapido ....menos de medio segundo de respuesta


y si quieres que el buzzer haga ese sonidito es relativamente facil... usa el segundo circuito.. te recomiendo que si vas a usar un pic no te olvides que la entrada de señales al pic no deben superar los 5v ... alguna vez eh quemado un pic por hacer eso de lo cual me arrepiento hasta ahorita te sugiero uses un divisor de tension antes de meterle al pic


----------



## kal00 (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola *DANDY*, tu circuito funciona perfectamente, no lo eh probado en la realidad porque me faltan 1n4148, mañana mismo los compor y me lo armo. Sólo un par de cosas más: 

1. Necesitariamos ver la forma de hacer funcionar el circuito con 3v para que sea más compacto. (Yo tengo el circuito original dentro de una pluma alimentado con dos pilas AA en serie) Ya traté y no pude, el LED se vuelve loco y no sé como remediarlo.

2. Esto esta perfecto para PICs, pero como podría mantener la oscilación del circuito original solo para efectos de detección sin usar otro circuito? se podrán obviar algunos componentes para que siga cabiendo dentro de una pluma? Te digo esto ya que me gustaría que se usara como herramienta para detectar AC.

Saludos!

Por cierto, me olvidé mencionar que baje las resistencias de 100k por 47k y la respuesta es un poco más rápida, sobre todo la descarga del capacitor. De nuevo gracias *DANDY*.


----------



## Trinquete (Ene 22, 2010)

Te digo esto ya que me gustaría que se usara como herramienta para detectar AC.


Prueba esta configuracion .los Leds utiliza los que son rectangulares y colocados unidos.
Un saludo


----------



## kal00 (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola *Trinquete*, he usado tu circuito pero los LED's se mantienen prendidos todo el tiempo, y cuando se acerca a la AC sólo titilan un poco.


----------



## DANDY (Ene 22, 2010)

los dos siguientes circuitos servirian solamente para detectar, son mucho mas pequeños solucionan el problema del "trabeo" pero la salida es pulsante tienes que cambiar las resistencias de acuerdo a la corriente que quieres que circule por el led


----------



## kal00 (Ene 23, 2010)

*DANDY* de nuevo tu trabajo es increible, ya probre los circuitos y funcionan a la perfección, déjame y hago los esquemáticos y los subo al primer post para el que quiera tenerlos con todas las opciones.

Me gustaría pedirte una cosa más si no es mucha molestia. ¿Podrías explicarnos como funciona el circuito? Me gustaría aprender para poder aplicar tus técnicas en otros circuitos, así como usar el capacitor y el diodo, o los diodos y los PNP en tu anterior circuito.

Gracias!!


----------



## DANDY (Ene 23, 2010)

bueno paso a ecplicar el circuito que lleva por nombre detectorac3
1* la señal ingresa por el pin del 4017
2* la frecuencia se divide entre 2 mediante los diodos 1n4148 (d3,d5,d7,d9,d11) los cuales a su vez funcionan algo similar a una compuerta OR (basta que una señal este activada para que exista una señal logica 1)
3*al ingresar una de las señales de la salida de un diodo hacia el condensador C1 este incia su funcionamiento durante un corto tiempo como un interruptor cerrado y deja pasar la corriente que circula por la resistencia R1 hacia la base del transistor Q1 y luego hacia tierra, al existir corriente de base el transistor Q1 se comporta como un interruptor y carga rapidamente el condensador C2 y a su vez le inyecta una corriente de base dependiente de R2 y R3 hacia el transistor Q2 y Q3 que estan en montaje darlington para mayor ganancia, al existir una corriente de base en Q2 y Q3 este se comporta como un interruptor y deja pasar la corriente por D2 y R4 hacia tierra
(toda la explicacion anterior sucede cuando existe una señal logica 1 en alguna de las salidas de (d3,d5,d7,d9,d11)) pero debes darte cuenta que estos diodos se activan dejando un pulso del 4017  y el pulso sobrante se toma como 0, en ese instante es cuando C1 se descarga por el terminal positivo a travez de R1 y R5 hacia tierra , el diodo D1 cumple la función de dejar pasar la tension negativa del terminal inferior de  C1 hacia tierra y de esta manera se obtiene un circuito cerrado de descarga, cuando la descarga se hace efectiva el condensador C1 queda listo para una nueva carga
4* debes darte cuenta que el condensador C2 sirve para cargar rapidamente y descargarse lento a travez de R2 y R3 para asi poder mantenerse cargado y activar Q2 y Q3 , lo suficiente como para convertir los pulsos que emite Q1 en una tension continua.
5* en cuanto al buzzer usé algo similar a una compuerta AND que solo se activa si Q4 y el darlington (Q2 Q3) se accionan a la vez.
si llegaste a comprender por completo... ya tienes nuevas herramientas para tus diseños, te sugiero estudies a fondo el funcionamiento de cada componente que veas en internet y con un poco de practica podras hacer cualquier cosa, no puse los calculos para cada etapa por que el objetivo es solo la comprension del funcionamiento..


----------



## Trinquete (Ene 23, 2010)

Gracias DANDY:

Se puede conseguir el efecto deseado colocando la salida siguiente o la que prefieras a la patilla del reset ,así parpadeará al ritmo que se prefiera.
Un saludo está simulado y funciona correctamente ,espero que en la realidad se comporte igualmente.



			
				Trinquete dijo:
			
		

> Gracias DANDY:
> 
> Se puede conseguir el efecto deseado colocando la salida siguiente o la que prefieras a la patilla del reset ,así parpadeará al ritmo que se prefiera.
> Un saludo está simulado y funciona correctamente ,espero que en la realidad se comporte igualmente.


 

Se me olvidó adjuntar archivo.

Para el que quiera confecionarlo dentro de una pluma,adjunto el circuito impreso.
Un saludo.


----------



## DANDY (Ene 24, 2010)

muy buena idea *trinquete* asi se podria ahorrar los 5 diodos y espacio del detectorac2 y detectorac3 que bueno que le tomes interes .. hasta perfeccionar el diseño.. genial


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola de nuevo, ya volvi de mi escapadita. Estuve viendo la charla y me resulto impresionante como han resuelto el tema, algun dia llegare a estar a esa altura, por ahora sigo aprendiendo.

*DANDY* entiendo que en tu primer circuito basicamente agregaste un temporizador RC para que cuando la senal baja mantenga polarizada la base de Q2 el tiempo necesario hasta que vuelva a levantar.
En el segundo circuito con los diodos le incrementaste la cantidad de senales entrantes al tomar mas salidas del IC1 (lo que llamas compuerta OR, si no lei mal).

Comprendi bien?

Para lo que yo lo iva a usar me sirven ambos, tomando del colector de Q2 mediante un regulador 7805 ya entraria con entrada logica alta (un 1) a la pata del PIC. No seria necesario en mi caso el uso del Darlington pues no requiero potencia. Si me equivoco ayudadme por favor.

No se como simularlo en el Livewire pues no se inyectarle la senal al IC1, es mas no se aun usar el programa asi que aprovecho para comentar que si alguien sabe de un manual en castellano me pase el dato.

Gracias *Kal00* *DANDY* *triquete* por los aportes


----------



## DANDY (Ene 27, 2010)

*principiantetardio* es mejor que uses una resistencia de 1k en serie a un zener de 5,1v 0.5W veo inncesario un regulador integrado solo para obtener una señal logica


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 28, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> *principiantetardio* es mejor que uses una resistencia de 1k en serie a un zener de 5,1v 0.5W veo inncesario un regulador integrado solo para obtener una señal logica



Hola *DANDY*, si es una solucion mas economica, vale la pena adoptarla, gracias.
Tienes idea de como simularla en el Livewire 1.11 , yo aun no lo se utilizar del todo bien.

Gracias


----------



## capitanp (Ene 28, 2010)

No es medio chapuza ese circuito, digo usar un 4017 para detectar un poco de ruido, a que encendes un tubo fluoresente y el aparato se vuelve loco a 20 metros y ademas aleatoriamente el circuito puede quedar activado sin detectar nada hasta quitarle la alimentacion.
es solo una opinion con mas experiencia


----------



## DANDY (Ene 28, 2010)

muchas gracias a* capitanp* por su aporte...quiza a ti te sirva para detectar ruido... lo de los 20 metros supongo que lo estas suponiendo por que en mi caso no pasa así... a y me olvidaba veo que no leiste los post por que el problema de que se quede encendido aleatoriamente ya fue solucionado..

*principetardio* en cuanto al livewire solo tienes que entrar a: discrete semiconductors escoges el diodo zener y luego le das click derecho al zener, le das en models y alli escoges el voltaje de tu zener
si quieres usar la señal de 60hz y visualizar todo pones :logic gates escoges clock y con click derecho le cambias el valor a 60hz .. pero para simularlo  buscas en la barra de herramientas superior : tools , simulation, timing control y escoges el tiempo time base en 2ms asi podras ver lentamente como funciona realmente el circuito.


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 28, 2010)

Gracias *DANDY*, lo del zener lo sabia pero con lo del clock me diste la punta para seguir aprendiendo.

Saludos

PD con este nivel de respuestas me vas a tener como cliente pregunton. ja ja ja 
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## mipo (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola, armé el circuito y me funciona bien, lo que quería preguntar es si alguno de ustedes notó que funciona solo con un polo o si eso me pasa solo a mi.
gracias


----------



## principiantetardio (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola , yo aun no lo arme, para mi proyecto lo solucione por otro lado, pero me parece logico que te funcione solo con el positivo (como es alterna con la fase) ya que en alterna el neutro teoricamente no tiene diferencia de potencial ni senal


----------



## mipo (Feb 10, 2010)

Medí los dos polos contra tierra y uno me dió 92v y el otro 190v, este último fue el que me funcionó.


----------



## principiantetardio (Feb 10, 2010)

Justamente, el que te acuso presencia de tension fue el "vivo" o "la fase" o mal llamado el positivo, si los mediste "a tierra" para que posiblemente te acuse el detector deberias poner tambien a la misma tierra el negativo del detector .
Fijate que si pones un buscapolo comun reaccionaria igual, con el neutro (el que te da 92v ) no prende la luz o prende poquito en tu caso, en cambio en la fase o vivo si prenderia plenamente.
El echo de que tengas 92v en el neutro es porque hay un fuerte desequilibrio en la distribucion de tu servicio domiciliario o incluso podrias tener un problema en tu instalacion.
Hace la misma prueba cortando toda la alimentacion de tu casa y proba a la salida del medidor o a la entrada de la llave general, con eso salis de dudas si es tu instalacion o el servicio.
Tene mucho cuidado que alli trabajas con altos voltajes y son peligrosos, si no estas bien familiarizado con las instalaciones electricas pedi ayuda de un electricista.

Te repito tene cuidado no es broma.

Saludos y comentame que paso


----------



## resistencio (Feb 10, 2010)

Esto es como matar un mosquito con un cañon laser !!! juajuajua !!! por lo menos es mas barato, y los mosquitos son bastante molestos !!! con un FET anda igual...


----------



## mipo (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola, principiantetardio estuve averiguando y en mi zona la red es trifásica a 220v y sin neutro, o sea que los 220v que mido son dos fases.

Hola resistencio, por casualidad tenés algún circuito para detectar AC sin contacto y que sepas que funciona bien, si es así por favor ponelo. Yo hace mucho tiempo que ando buscando un circuito que haga esto, y esta es la primera vez que encuentro uno.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 11, 2010)

doy fé que funciona mira dejo mis fotos y mi video de youtube donde se puede ver que parpadea lo hice dentro de un plumón y usé pilas de puntero laser para obtener 3V

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HRWvh-JL58


----------



## principiantetardio (Feb 11, 2010)

mipo dijo:


> Hola, principiantetardio estuve averiguando y en mi zona la red es trifásica a 220v y sin neutro, o sea que los 220v que mido son dos fases.
> 
> Hola *mipo* ahora si me cierran los voltajes, no sabia que alli todavia se usaban estas redes.
> 
> ...


----------



## mipo (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola Dandy, a mi también me funciona, mi pregunta original fue si alguien lo había probado con cada polo independientemente, lo que a mi me pasó es que en algunos lugares me funciona solo con un polo y quería saber si alguien mas notó esto.
Con respecto a pedirle un circuito mejor a resistencio, fue porque simpre está la posibilidad de un circuito mejor para lo que sea, y como lo ví tan seguro de sus comentarios, supuse que tal vez conocía otra forma de hacerlo.


----------



## flacopelado (Feb 12, 2010)

hola primero que nada quiero agradecer los aportes, me han sido muy utiles, pero tengo una pregunta, nesecito un circuito que sea capas de detectar cables enterrados (1mts. aprox.) nesecito detectar cables cortados y son tramos muy largos (1Km. a mas) y me gustaria saber si a este cicuito le pudiera aumentar la potencia por la distancia, y si no fuera este circuito cual me recomendarian (hojala sea un circuito sencillo ya que estoy recien empesando) GRACIAS!


----------



## saiwor (Feb 12, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> No es medio chapuza ese circuito, digo usar un 4017 para detectar un poco de ruido, a que encendes un tubo fluoresente y el aparato se vuelve loco a 20 metros y ademas aleatoriamente el circuito puede quedar activado sin detectar nada hasta quitarle la alimentacion.
> es solo una opinion con mas experiencia


 
Esto me paso aqui tuve bastante problemas con 4017,,, ya entiendo ahora, cual es la causa,,, 
entonces diria si arman un juego de luces con 4017 y 555 creo que empezara a fallar cuando lo acerquies en cable que condusca la red electrica o a un tubo flourecente.

Creo que este problema les paso a varios,,, como vii en unos pots un "armaron un detector de dedos, descubrimiento por error,,, jajaj era con un 4017"

¿Como evitar que pase eso: que se loquee el IC 4017?
*blindar todo circuito con metal alrededor?
*poner filtro como: condensadores en clock?
*o como filtrar ruidos externos,,, sera filtrando bien la fuente?
*siguo con la pregunta como filtro el 4017,,, para no dar falsos pasos

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*+o- entendii creo el funcionamiento de ese detector de AC sin contacto, lo que detecta es ruido que hay en la red electrica.,,, diria entonces que el 4017 es sensible al ruido,,, vaya que circuito.
* creo que "detector de AC sin contacto",,, no va ser tan ideal,,, como dijo "capitanp"


----------



## DANDY (Feb 12, 2010)

Bueno respondiendo a las preguntas, *saiwor* es cierto que el 4017 es susceptible al ruido y eso es debido a que es un cmos ... *resistencio* es cierto que usar un integrado para detectar ruido en lugar de un transistor fet parece demasiado, mucho antes de armarlo ya habia previsto eso, pero el integrado tiene la funcion de activarse y desactivarse a una velocidad (dependiendo de la red)/10 y que hace parpadear el led de una manera vistosa, y por ultimo, *saiword* cuando uses el 4017 para otra función las entradas nunca deben quedar al aire y en mi caso cuando usaba el clock lo que hacia es poner una resistencia hacia 0V para dar referencia de 0V al integrado + un condensador para los rebotes, entre vcc y 0V el respectivo condensador de 0.1uf y en la tarjeta una buena mayoria de tierra y como en mi caso la velocidad no era crítica opte por poner una resistencia de 10k y un condensador de 0.1uf en la entrada de clock y cuando acercaba mi mano ya no se volvia loco el 4017, es cierto el circuito no es ideal pero te puede almenos salvar si estas trabajando con lineas de alterna debido a que si existe una diferencia de potencial en algun cable de red electrica ya sabras no tocarlo... *mipo* estoy seguro que aquel cable que no detectas AC es uno neutro y solo espera que llegue la linea viva (la otra linea) para poder entregar los 220v por lo cual dudo mucho que puedas medirlo y tal como lo oyes no creo que exista circuito tal que detecte electricidad en una linea que no tiene diferencia de potencial... *flacopelado* te caeria mejor un detector de metales, en internet hay muchos ... y tambien aqui en el foro..


----------



## saiwor (Feb 13, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> ...(dependiendo de la red)/10 y que hace parpadear el led de una manera vistosa, y por ultimo, *saiword* cuando uses el 4017 para otra función las entradas nunca deben quedar al aire y en mi caso cuando usaba el clock lo que hacia es poner una resistencia hacia 0V ...


 
Disculpa mi nick es saiwor, no tomare como ofensa digamos que es error de tipeo...


----------



## principiantetardio (Mar 26, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> los dos siguientes circuitos servirian solamente para detectar, son mucho mas pequeños solucionan el problema del "trabeo" pero la salida es pulsante tienes que cambiar las resistencias de acuerdo a la corriente que quieres que circule por el led



Hola *DANDY* despues de tanto tiempo tuve oportunidad de armar el circuito que llamaste *detectora5* , me funciono sin problemas solo que me detecta a 20 centimetros del cable, esto lo hace bastante incomodo pues no puedo identificar un cable en un grupo, esta funcionando con una "antena" en el clock de 2 cm .
Como puedo bajarle la sensibilidad?

Gracias


----------



## DANDY (Mar 31, 2010)

*principiantetardio* ... para disminuir su sensibilidad lo que yo hice es poner un condensador de 22 pf  con respecto al negativo en la entrada del clock del 4017 así detecta a 5 cm


----------



## principiantetardio (Mar 31, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> *principiantetardio* ... para disminuir su sensibilidad lo que yo hice es poner un condensador de 22 pf  con respecto al negativo en la entrada del clock del 4017 así detecta a 5 cm



Gracias, lo pruebo y te digo


----------



## Feanor18 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hola gente, buscando circuitos para hacer un detector me encontre con este que resulta ser muy simple pero que tambien es muy sencible, aun con la electricidad estatica. De que forma se podria reformar para que no sea tan sencible.....(aun soy nuevo en lo que refiere a electronica = S).Dejo el diagrama del circuito. Si me puden ayudar les agradeceria mucho





Link:http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-diagramabuscapoloi-5244294.html


----------



## chapin (Sep 25, 2010)

por la red encontre esto,  a ver que les parece


----------



## Ediolot (Feb 20, 2011)

chapin, eso es simplemente un led que varía su intensidad según las "interferencias" del ambiente;  el FET varía su resistencia según la tensión, por lo que si lo colocas con la base (no se como se llama realmente) a un antena detectará el voltaje del aire y según él el led se enciende más o menos.



Por cierto, he probado el circuito y visto el video, está del 10, además tenía pensado hacer una especie de luz de emergencia que se fuera cargando con unos paneles solares y que se encendiera cuando no hubiera corriente. Ahora lo puedo hacer sin necesidad de estar tocando los cables del enchufe 

DANDY como puedo quitar el parpadeo del circuito (conectado a 5v), he encontrado otra forma de evitar que se trabe (que se adapta más a mi nivel ) y sólo me falta saber cómo hiciste para evitar el parpadeo


----------



## TULLIO (Ago 6, 2011)

FEANOR18:el unico problema del circuito que subiste es conseguir el transistor, ya que con otro no funciona.TULLIO


----------



## joel1195 (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y quiero hacerles una pregunta sobre este detector de ac sin contacto, PERDONEN SI NO ME SE ESPLICAR BIEN, es que soy nuevo en el tema de la electronica. La pregunta sobre este detector de ac sin contacto es si funsiona con una tencion de 10 a 25volt con una frecuencia de 7 a 15 HZ. Es para detectar ac del inyector de un automovil, y exsistiria otra forma de que el led y el buzer indicadores tambien tengan los 7 a 15 HZ como la entrada? se lo agradesco mucho al que me pueda responder....


----------



## Alberto1986 (Mar 8, 2015)

kal00 dijo:


> Buen día amigos, aquí les dejo un circuito muy interesante, práctico y fácil de realizar. Este circuito puede detectar voltaje AC (Corriente Alterna) *sin entrar en contacto con algún cable.*
> 
> La parte que va conectada al pin 14 del 4017 llamada _Sensing Probe_ es simplemente un cable aislado de cobre u otro material, tipo antena, que se usa para pasarla sobre donde se cree haya AC. Variando la longitud de esta antena se varia la sensibilidad del circuito. Lo eh probado usando un pequeño cable de 5cm y puedo detectar AC a una distancia aproximada de 3cm por encima del material.
> 
> ...




Buen día, tu proyecto es interesante sin embargo tengo la siguiente duda. En el primer párrafo de la descripción se menciona que el circuito puede detectar voltaje AC (Corriente Alterna), la duda es que en realidad lo que detecta es voltaje alterno o corriente alterna.
Gracias y pendientes


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2015)

Alberto1986 dijo:


> Buen día, tu proyecto es interesante sin embargo tengo la siguiente duda. En el primer párrafo de la descripción se menciona que el circuito puede detectar voltaje AC (Corriente Alterna), la duda es que en realidad lo que detecta es voltaje alterno o corriente alterna.
> Gracias y pendientes



*kal00* no ingresa al Foro desde el 25/05/2012, no esperes una contestación rápida

Lo que detecta es tensión.


----------



## Alberto1986 (Mar 9, 2015)

Fogonazo gracias por contestar. Tengo otra pregunta:

Este circuito se puede modificar para detectar corriente eléctrica alterna de baja intensidad?
O sabes si existe un detector de fugas de corriente alterna que se presenta en instalaciones eléctricas residenciales?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2015)

Alberto1986 dijo:


> Fogonazo gracias por contestar. Tengo otra pregunta:
> 
> Este circuito se puede modificar para detectar corriente eléctrica alterna de baja intensidad?
> O sabes si existe un detector de fugas de corriente alterna que se presenta en instalaciones eléctricas residenciales?
> ...



Para ese tipo de detecciones *NO* sirve. 

Para lo que describes se emplea un *Megger* (Megóhmetro)


----------



## jemarues (May 8, 2015)

Buenas, DANDY trate de realzizar el circuito numero 5  y no me funciona, que posibles problemas se pueden encontrar al elaborar el circuito? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2015)

jemarues dijo:


> Buenas, DANDY trate de realzizar el circuito numero 5  y no me funciona, que posibles problemas se pueden encontrar al elaborar el circuito? gracias



¿ Que opinas si haces un Link al esquema que no te funciona ?, ¿ O pretendes que revisemos todos ?


----------



## jemarues (May 8, 2015)

Buenas, DANDY trate de realzizar el circuito numero 5  y no me funciona, que posibles problemas se pueden encontrar al elaborar el circuito? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2015)

jemarues dijo:


> Buenas, DANDY trate de realzizar el circuito numero 5  y no me funciona, que posibles problemas se pueden encontrar al elaborar el circuito? gracias



¿ Que supones que hace ese esquema ?

¿ Que significa_ "No me funciona"_ ?


----------



## Midnight777 (May 24, 2015)

Agrego un circuito mas a los ya agregados en este tema, por los videos que vi funciona perfecto.

Lo genial de estos buscapolos inductivos es que lo puedes usar como un probador de continuidad inalambrico, usas tus dedos para cerrar el circuito, yo asi pruebo llaves, reles, contactores, fusibles y hasta diosos. 

Los buscapodos electronicos o detectores de face que se venden en las tiendas de electronica tienen un truco para ajustar su sensibilidad, acerquen sus dedos proximo a la punta, veran que su rango de deteccion disminuye, incluso en un cable forrado 2x1 sabran de que lado esta la face.

Tenia otros tres circuitos usando darlington pero ya lo subi en otro tema y no me deja volver a postearlos ni pasar link por el momento.


----------



## DANDY (Jun 3, 2015)

jemarues dijo:


> Buenas, DANDY trate de realzizar el circuito numero 5  y no me funciona, que posibles problemas se pueden encontrar al elaborar el circuito? gracias



Hola, primero arma el del video es el circuito con el nombre detectorac6.jpg, despues te armas el detectorac5.jpg que es para adicionar un buzzer, el del video es el detectorac6.jpg.






El circuito que escogiste es ligeramente mas grande, revisa tu transistor, tu buzzer, polaridad del condensador etc.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 2, 2015)

Midnight777 dijo:


> Agrego un circuito mas a los ya agregados en este tema, por los videos que vi funciona perfecto.
> 
> Lo genial de estos buscapolos inductivos es que lo puedes usar como un probador de continuidad inalambrico, usas tus dedos para cerrar el circuito, yo asi pruebo llaves, reles, contactores, fusibles y hasta diosos.
> 
> ...





Casi creo un tema nuevo, cuando decidí usar el buscador.

Hay un detalle que quiero consultar, y es el referido a q3, no especifica en el diagrama, colector o emisor.
Tal vez sea evidente, pero para mí no.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Casi creo un tema nuevo, cuando decidí usar el buscador.
> 
> Hay un detalle que quiero consultar, y es el referido a q3, no especifica en el diagrama, colector o emisor.
> Tal vez sea evidente, pero para mí no.



Es un *NPN*     .


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 2, 2015)

¿Es *A* o *B*?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> . . . ¿Es *A* o *B*?




Opción *"A"*

Si fuera la "B" el transistor queda polarizado en inversa


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 2, 2015)

Entonces...




No vaya alguien a preguntar esto de nuevo.


----------



## walter leonardo (Sep 2, 2015)

y los valores de los componentes?


----------



## J2C (Sep 2, 2015)

.


Walter Leonardo 

Los valores de los componentes *están aquí* !!!!.

 Y no dejaban dudas a nada .




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Scooter (Sep 4, 2015)

¿Sin resistencia en el led?


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 4, 2015)

Puede que la lleve, pero esto surge de este video.





y allí no tiene.


----------



## electropompozzi (Nov 5, 2015)

Trinquete dijo:


> Gracias DANDY:
> 
> Se puede conseguir el efecto deseado colocando la salida siguiente o la que prefieras a la patilla del reset ,así parpadeará al ritmo que se prefiera.
> Un saludo está simulado y funciona correctamente ,espero que en la realidad se comporte igualmente.
> ...



hola buenas tardes soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad me parecio muy conciso este detector y mas alla de dar las gracias me  gustaria saber que diodo  tendria que poner y que transistor, aclaro que no se mucho de electronica por eso pido estos consejos muchas gracias 

dario


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 6, 2015)

electropompozzi dijo:


> hola buenas tardes soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad me parecio muy conciso este detector y mas alla de dar las gracias me  gustaria saber que diodo  tendria que poner y que transistor, aclaro que no se mucho de electronica por eso pido estos consejos muchas gracias
> 
> dario



Mira en la respuesta 60 de este mismo post, *segunda imagen*.


----------



## elcore (Abr 7, 2016)

que tal gente, bueno les comento, trabajo de mantenimiento en un restaurant de edificación vieja, el otro dia tenia que ubicar unos cables de 220v entre 8, todos del mismo color entonces buscando entre transformadores viejos (y algunas cositas que tenia en mi cajita de herramientas) saque algunas cosas para armarme este buscapolos inductivo, esta point to point por el tema que fue a las apuradas y realmente me sirvió.
La pregunta es, alguno lo armo y que transistores utilizo?
Aclaro que el esquema lo saque de este foro (Midnight777 lo compartio)
Q1 c9014
Q2 2n3906
Q3 c1815
Cap. 102 nuevo, lo demás reciclado 
 Pregunto lo de los transis por que me quedaba levemente encendido el led y al acercar a 220v se encendia fuerte, supongo que debe ser por los transis y que no es normal, aunque me sirvio!!
PD: lo utilice con la bateria del celular! fue para salir del paso, con tiempo voy hacer el pcb para que quede prolijo


----------

